# Notebookschloss



## port29 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss sehr bald zu einem Kunden mit dem Zug fahren. Ich habe da eine sehr lange Zugfahrt vor mir. Mein Notebook werde ich natürlich mitnehmen. 

Jetzt überlege ich gerade, was passiert, wenn ich beim Arbeiten einschlafe. Deshalb würde ich mein Notebook sehr gerne irgendwo abschließen. Doch das Schloss sollte möglichst gut sein, am besten mit einem Alarm. Kennt da von euch jemand ein gutes?


----------



## PC Heini (1. Dezember 2008)

Grüss Dich

Schau Dir das mal an;

http://www.computerschutz.org/lockalarm.php
http://download.chip.eu/de/A.L.A.R.M.-1.01_611395.html
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a173576.html

Sicher findest Du in einem gut geführten PC Fachhandel ähnliche Produkte. 
Andernfalls halt nicht einschlafen.


----------

